# ملف بوربوينت فى انواع الصمامات Valves.



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2013)

valves








​


----------



## ali992 (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخى على شرفت


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## هادي الصخري (25 يونيو 2013)

وافر الشكر ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## mombo0987 (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## askndr (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه


----------



## abu-narjis (27 يونيو 2013)

الله يوفقك


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 يونيو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه على الملف المرفق


----------



## younis najjar (30 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng amr2012 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع جدا رائع ومجهود اروع


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه​


----------



## saad ragab (30 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 سبتمبر 2016)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه​

​


----------



## محمود حلبي (13 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أغسطس 2017)

السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز 
إذا تتكرم بايميلك و أرجو نشر ما سأرسله من ملفات عن المضخات و الصمامات و اللحام بمشيئة الله


----------



## saedsy (7 يناير 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبونوافل (16 يونيو 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (24 نوفمبر 2018)

تمام 
الله يمدك بالعافية


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

